# [SOLVED] Software to share Outlook Calendar without Exchange Server



## ComputerQueen

Anyone using a software program that allows your office to share Outlook Calendars withOUT using Exchange Server?

We are using MS OFFICE 2003, Most wstations are 2000 PRO sp4 and a couple of XPs sp2, MS 2003 server. I have 8 staff, 9 workstations.

Thanks.


----------



## ComputerQueen

*Re: Software to share Outlook Calendar without Exchange Server*

I ended up NOT purchasing a program. I didn't want to pay $85 - $100 per license. I ended up creating an Excel spreadsheet with seven colums of which three columns had drop down boxes - one for the Month and date, one for the Hour, and one for Minutes (in 15 min increments AM and PM). I Put in the headings and then I locked the heading row and the 1st "usable" row - in the event anyone messes up the other cells (shouldn't happen but things do happen!) I don't have to recreate the Wheel Again. I can just unlock my 1st row and copy it back on the rest of the spreadsheet! Worksheet for each month - each tab has a Month and each tab is a different color.


----------



## canadian4evr

I use google calendar sync. It uses a google account and syncs your outlook calendar with the google calendar... so if you have more than one pc that your trying to sync calendars with... they can both keep updated by syncing up with the google calendar. The computers sync with google every 120minutes (changeable). Works great... its how I keep my blackberry calendar synced between many computers.


----------



## ComputerQueen

Google Calendar was suggested by the Tech I use for my office equipment but I was uncomfortable using an internet based program. I may still give it a try - if I can the agents to use the spreadsheet maybe eventually I can ween them over to a real program! Thanks for the confirmation Google Calendar works good.


----------



## ComputerQueen

Thank you for new information regarding sharing Outlook Calendar. I will give it a try - I would much prefer to use it rather thant the spreadsheet we are currently using!


----------

